# I always wondered why they never made a Seinfeld movie....



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

And now it seems, they have....






I might even get up off my butt and go see that one afternoon.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2016)

Gee Victor,  I never thought about that, but I'd pay to see it.

IMO,  The Seinfeld TV show is/was the best sitcom EVER. Funny adult humor and sometimes just BARELY got 
past the censors. (Remember when  Elaine came back from a date and told Jerry, "He took it out !" ?)


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2016)

If this is real and not them just messing with us, I'm in.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 19, 2016)

Victor Meldrew said:


> And now it seems, they have....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd definitely go and see it if it's real!!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 19, 2016)

I loved the 7th season of Curb Your Enthusiasm when the cast got together for a fake reunion show.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Gee Victor,  I never thought about that, but I'd pay to see it.
> 
> IMO,  The Seinfeld TV show is/was the best sitcom EVER. Funny adult humor and sometimes just BARELY got past the censors. (Remember when  Elaine came back from a date and told Jerry, "He took it out !" ?)


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

Furryanimal said:


> i'd definitely go and see it if it's real!!



And spectacular!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2016)

Well folks, it's not real, just edited clips thrown together, seems this fake trailer has been making the rounds for a couple of years, maybe more.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Nov 19, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Well folks, it's not real, just edited clips thrown together, seems this fake trailer has been making the rounds for a couple of years, maybe more.



If it's a fake and just a compilation of clips, I wonder why they've all obviously aged twenty years in it?

Maybe they were just screwing with us.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 19, 2016)

Discussed on Reddit nearly a year ago

https://www.reddit.com/r/seinfeld/comments/3wse7j/is_this_seinfeld_the_movie_trailer_real/

Susan as discussed in some of the other videos passing around had passed away, some of the clips were pulled from episodes of a shoe Seinfeld did called Comedians In Cars and other clippings put together.

All of them have been on Seinfeld's show car show, but, then again anything is possible, but, that particular trailer appears to have been around for a while.


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2016)

I loved Seinfeld and still watch the reruns on TBS. I had Michael Richards on my plane as a passenger one time. He cracked us up as he "faked" tripping and stumbling while stepping into the plane from the jet way. I always thought that Seinfeld's supporting actors were funnier than he was. Elaine, George and Kramer all crack me up.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 23, 2016)

oldman said:


> ... I always thought that Seinfeld's supporting actors were funnier than he was. Elaine, George and Kramer all crack me up.



Agree.  It seemed Jerry was playing straight man to all the other characters, yet his character was supposed to be the real comedian.


----------

